# Krallenblei



## C.K. (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo AB Gemeinde
mal was ganz dummes für Euch aber wie funktioniert das Krallenblei? Ich habe zwei Angelkataloge vor mir  :b  , in einen sind die Krallen nach unten gerichtet, in den andern nach oben. Was ist den richtig???? Bin jetzt ziemlich ratlos!!!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Oktober 2002)

Die Krallen werden vorm Werfen in Richtung der Hauptschnur gestellt. Beim Werfen verankern sie sich im Sand. Erst beim Einholen klappen die Krallen zurück!Das sieht dann so aus!






Dies ist aber nicht mein bevorzugtes Modell. Es gibt noch Modelle, die wie Tannenzapfen aussehen!


Ich benutze Krallen nur wenn es unbedingt nötig tut. Ohne Kralle fängt man mehr. Man fischt mehr Fläche ab! Erst wenn mein bis zu 200g Blei nicht mehr hält, dann kommt 190g  Kralle ran! :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
BBA hat ja schon fast alles gesagt zur Funktion des Krallenblei. Die Tropfenform ist in der Tat besser weil sie besser durch die Luft fliegt.
Den Einsatz des Krallenblei sollte mann sich aber wirklich genau überlegen denn er bringt auch Nachteile mit sich. Zum Beispiel sammelt das Blei beim angeln und besonders beim einholen jeden Krauthalm ein. Das kann wenn Kraut unterwegs ist richtig in Arbeit ausaten und manchmal bis zum Schnurbruch führen. 
Ich setze diese Krallenbleie auch nur im äußersten Notfall ein. Immer erst kurz bevor mann sagt &quot;es geht nicht mehr wir müssen nach Hause&quot;. Desweiteren sind die Dinger ja auch sau teuer und es tut richtig weh wenn mal eines abreißt.


----------



## C.K. (13. Oktober 2002)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin
@Bellyboatangler

Ich danke Euch für diese ausführliche Information, hat mir sehr geholfen!!!!!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. Oktober 2002)

*und*

Moin C.K. und nicht vergessen, Kralle nimmt unwarscheinlich viel Wurfweite weg.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. Oktober 2002)

Moin,
Zur eigentlichen Funktion ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt, aber da Du aus Lüdinghausen kommst, liegt die Holländische Küste näher als die Ostsee.
Daher hier der Hinweis, dort hat man ohne Krallen kaum eine chance hat, den Köder in den fängigen Bereichen zu halten. Daher krallen 125-200g dort verwenden.
Noch gebräuchlicher, wie die hier beschriebenen Klappkrallenbleie sind dort übrigens Bleie mit festen drähten, die möglichst weit abstehend gebogen werden sollten. (und noch mehr wurfweite kosten, dafür aber bombenfest halten)
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## C.K. (14. Oktober 2002)

@Geraetefetischist
@FFT_Webmaster

Auch Euch beiden vielen Dank. 

Das mit dem Krallenblei ist nicht für mich bestimmt, sondern für meinen alten Herren, der fährt demnächst zur Ostsee und will das Brandungsangeln mal ausprobieren. Ich selber fahre lieber mit dem Boot raus. Das kann mein Vater aber nicht, weil er sonst  :v  muß :q  :q .

Ich habe jetzt Bleie entdeckt die haben Nocken ( ansonsten sehen die wie ein Sargblei aus nur mit einer eingegossenen Öse )und wurden mir für die Ostsee empfohlen. Was ist denn davon zu halten???


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Oktober 2002)

dann sag deinem vater mal nen netten guss aus`m board und sag ihm das er generell eine kleine auswahl an blei in seinem koffer haben sollte. ich denke wenn er einige bleie in verschiedenen gewichten und formen zwischen 100 und 200 gramm mitnimmt ist er auf der sicheren seite.
runde bleie wenn es gilt ein gebiet abzusuchen, eckige für etwas festeren halt, bleie mit noppen sind gut wenn die strömung etwas mehr ist und dann kommen eben ankerbleie.
es sollte ihm aber klar sein das je eckiger und kantiger das blei ist die wurfweite arg nachlässt !
ich bin ja auch eher bootsangler habe aber eine not brandungsausrüstung für den winter im keller wenn ihr mal eine meine nähe kommen solltet poste mir doch einfach mal ne mail, evtl. könnte man(n) sich treffen  #h


----------



## Mühle (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo CK
Noppen bringen nicht viel, wenn es den Köder auf dem Grund an einer Stelle zu halten gilt. Ich mache es immer so. Bei viel Ströung oder Sturm gehe ich erst mit dem Gewicht hoch. Hält selbst das schwerste Blei nicht mehr (meist gehe ich bis max. 200 gr hoch), dann kommt im Notfall eine Kralle dran. Noppen allein würden da nicht reichen.
Aber wie meine Vorposter schon betont haben, die Kralle birgt viele Nachteile (Wurfweite, Kraut usw), so dass sie wirklich nur eine Notlösung ist.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## C.K. (14. Oktober 2002)

@Nordlicht

Tolle Idee das mit dem Treffen, funktioniert auch prima. War z.b. schon öfter mit Albatros angeln. Das schöne an den Treffen ist halt, das man genauso verückte angelbegeisterte Leute kennenlernt. ( Nicht wahr Albatros: Ich denke da an unseren letzten Ausflug  :q  ) 

Leider ist Fehmarn ganz aus meiner Urlaubsdomizilliste gestrichen worden  :c !!!!! Seit dem dort der Teuro herrscht und die Preise fast 1:1 übernommen wurden, kann ich mir sowas nicht mehr leisten. Ohne Witz: Ein Quartier was vorher in der Hauptzeit 90 DM gekostet hat, liegt jetzt bei 75 Teuro  :e . Das finde ich schon ziemlich happig.

PS: Vieleicht habe ich aber auch nicht die richtigen Adressen!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Oktober 2002)

ja, ja auch hier auf der insel wurden die preise erhöht aber zimmer und wohnungen bekommst du billiger. ich kenne jemanden der nimmt mitten in burg für eine ferienwohnung mit drei zimmern/ca. 60qm 45 euro ( ich hoffe das fällt noch nicht unter werbung ).
wo fahrt ihr denn jetzt immer hin ? wo sind denn in deutschland die preise nicht erhöht worden ??


----------



## C.K. (14. Oktober 2002)

@nordlicht
Schicke mir doch bitte die Adresse per PM. Ich bevorzuge jetzt urlaubsmäßig Dänemark und als Geheimwaffe habe ich bald wieder einen Wohnwagen.


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2002)

so, ich habe mich mal erkundigt...es gab eine preiserhöhung weil...ja ja , genau wie bei allen anderen alles andere teurer geworden ist    aaaber nicht so heftig wie du es beschrieben hast, denn im schnitt sind die preise so um 3,- bis 5,- euro angezogen worden  und nicht um 30,- !
                      #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Oktober 2002)

@Mühle



> Noppen bringen nicht viel


na , das kannst Du nicht so sagen. Frag mal die Frauen, die werden Dir was anderes erzählen! :m


----------



## C.K. (16. Oktober 2002)

@Nordlicht
Wie es scheint und aus der PN ersichtlich, kennst Du viele Leute die privat vermieten. Die habe ich aber nicht. Was ich habe ist ein Katalog vor der Währungsumstellung und nachher. Wo ich den neuen Katalog in die Hände bekommen habe, sind mir bald die Tränen gekommen.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (17. Oktober 2002)

An Belly



> na , das kannst Du nicht so sagen. Frag mal die Frauen, die werden Dir was anderes erzählen!



Man redete hier doch von Teilen über 200g

Bei Eurer Fischerei geht doch alles ein?!#d #v 

Belly Heil
Heinz Jürgen :m  :m  :m


----------



## Mühle (17. Oktober 2002)

@ bellyboatangler

 :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Oktober 2002)

@ c.k.
ich habe mit der ganzen vermietungssache hier auf der insel wenig am hut aber es gibt eben zwei leutchen aus der eigenen sipppe die kleine wohnungen vermieten und einen arbeitskollegen der 14 wohnungen in staberdorf zur vermietung hat...die habe ich gefragt.
ich vermittle eigentlich eher ungern denn wenn etwas nicht stimmt bin ich nachher der dumme dann höre ich von meinen bakannten&quot; watt hast du uns denn da für einen aufgehlast&quot; oder wenn was nicht klappt bekomme ich das fett vom mieter weg. so etwas will ich mir ersparen. glücklicherweise ging bisher bei den leutchen die ich untergebracht habe immer alles gut  #h


----------

